# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  كل ما تريد معرفته عن أندرويد 4.4 – ميزات المستخدم

## mohamed73

أخيرًا، وبعد طول انتظار، كشفت غوغل عن التحديث الأخير لنظام أندرويد والذي يحمل الرقم 4.4،  وطبعًا الاسم الرمزي كيت كات KitKat. سنقوم هنا بالحديث عن الميزات التي  جاءت بها النسخة الجديدة، وبشكل خاص الميزات الهامة بالنسبة للمستخدم  والبارزة في واجهات أندرويد 4.4. على أن نقوم في مقالٍ ثانٍ بالحديث عن  الميزات الخاصة بالمطورين والتي ستؤدي إلى ظهور تطبيقات ذات جودة أعلى  وإمكانيات أفضل مع مرور الوقت.
تقول غوغل بأن النسخة الجديدة تقدم تصميمًا مصقولًا بشكل أفضل، وتحسينًا في الأداء، بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الميزات الجديدة وهي: * ”OK Google”*  
لم  يعد هناك من حاجة للمس الشاشة من أجل استخدام Google Now. الآن وعندما  تكون ضمن الشاشة الرئيسية، يكفي أن تقول “OK Google” لتشغيل البحث الصوتي،  أو لإرسال رسالة أو معرفة الاتجاهات أو تشغيل أغنية، أو عمل أي وظيفة أخرى  من وظائف Google Now المعروفة. لكن غوغل تشير بأن هذه الميزة متوفرة في  Nexus 5 فقط، أي أن أجهزة أندرويد الأخرى التي ستحصل على التحديث لن تحصل  على هذه الميزة على ما يبدو. نعتقد أن هذا له علاقة باستهلاك البطارية  العالي الذي تسببه هذه الميزة، والذي عالجته غوغل في Nexus 5 بشكل عتادي  على الأغلب. *تحكّم أجمل*  
عند  الاستماع إلى الموسيقا على جهازك، أو أثناء بث الأفلام إلى Chromecast،  ستظهر على شاشة القفل الخاصة بالجهاز صورة بالحجم الكامل للألبوم أو  الفيلم. ومن هناك تستطيع التشغيل أو الإيقاف المؤقت أو التمرير إلى لحظة  معينة ضمن الفيلم أو المسار الصوتي. *تجربة غامرة*  
سواء  كنت تقرأ كتابًا، أو تلعب لعبةً، أو تشاهد فيلمًا، الآن جميع هذه النشاطات  ستستحوذ على كامل الشاشة بفضل الوضعية الغامرة الجديدة immersive mode،  والتي تقوم بشكل تلقائي بإخفاء كل شيء، كشريط التنبيهات وشريط التنقل  والإبقاء على نقطة التركيز الأساسية التي تريد رؤيتها. لإعادة إظهار شريطي  التنبيهات والتنقّل قم بلمس حافة الشاشة. *تعدد مهام أكثر سرعة*  
ينقل  أندرويد 4.4 أداء النظام إلى أعلى حالاته على الإطلاق عبر تحسين الذاكرة  وتحسين لمس الشاشة من أجل استجابة أسعر وأكثر دقة من السابق. هذا يعني أنه  بات بإمكانك الاستماع للموسيقا أثناء تصفح الويب أو الاستمتاع باللعب دون  أي مشكلة مهما صغرت. *تطبيق جديد للهاتف*  
تطبيق  الهاتف الجديد أصبح أذكى، حيث يقوم تلقائيًا بترتيب جهات الاتصال بحسب  الأولوية اعتمادًا على الأشخاص الذين تقوم بمحادثتهم بشكل أكبر. كما تستطيع  البحث عن الأماكن والشركات القريبة، أو جهات الاتصال أو الأشخاص الموجودين  ضمن اسم النطاق الخاص بشركتك في حال كنت من مستخدمي خدمة Google Apps  للشركات. *إظهار أذكى لرقم المتصل*  ** 
عند  ورود اتصال من رقم هاتف ليس مخزنًا لديك، سيقوم هاتفك تلقائيًا بالبحث عن  نتائج من بين الشركات المدرجة ضمن خرائط غوغل. أي يمكن تشبيه هذه الخدمة  بتطبيق TrueCaller لكنها خاصة بالشركات التي تتوفر أرقامها العامّة ضمن  خدمة خرائط غوغل. *جميع رسائلك في مكان واحد*  
بفضل  النسخة الجديدة من تطبيق Hangouts ستصبح متابعة رسائلك أسهل، سواء تم  إرسالها كرسائل SMS أو MMS أو كرسالة دردشة على Hangouts، حيث ستظهر جميع  الرسائل ضمن نفس التطبيق على هيئة محادثة. كما تتيح النسخة الجديدة من  التطبيق مشاركة موقعك الجغرافي وإرسال الصور المتحركة بصيغة GIF. *الإيموجي في كل مكان*  
رموز  الإيموجي اليابانية، أصبحت متوفرة الآن في كل مكان على مستوى نظام  التشغيل، حيث أصبحت موجودة ضمن لوحة مفاتيح غوغل الافتراضية، وصار الوصول  إليها سريعًا ومتاحًا ضمن أي تطبيق كان. *الطباعة في أي مكانٍ وزمان*  
يمكن  الآن طباعة الصور والمستندات وصفحات الويب من هاتفك أو حاسبك اللوحي. يمكن  الطباعة إلى أي طابعة متصلة بخدمة غوغل للطباعة السحابية Google Cloud  Print أو طابعات HP ePrint وإلى الطابعات الأخرى التي تتوفر لها تطبيقات في  متجر غوغل بلاي. *وصول أسهل للملفات*  
الآن  ومن تطبيقات مثل Quickoffice، تستطيع فتح وتخزين الملفات على غوغل درايف  أو غيرها من خدمات التخزين السحابي، أو محليًا على هاتفك. ومع الوصول  السريع إلى الملفات المستخدمة حديثًا، بات من الأسهل إرسال ومشاركة الملفات  التي تعمل عليها. مثل هذه الميزات كانت متوفرة مسبقًا لكن غوغل وفرت في  أندرويد 4.4 واجهة موحدة قياسية للتعامل مع الملفات على الخدمات السحابية. *تطبيق Quickoffice*  
تطبيق Quickoffice الذي يتوفر افتراضيًا في أندرويد 4.4، يقدم واجهة جديدة كليًا وسهلة للتعامل مع كافة ملفات أوفيس. وهو متوفر حاليًا لجميع أجهزة أندرويد.
بالتأكيد هذه ليست جميع ميزات أندرويد 4.4، لكن أبرزها وأكثرها أهمية بالنسبة للمستخدم. فيما يلي قائمة بعدد من الميزات الأخرى:  دعم بروتوكول Bluetooth MAP الذي يتيح التواصل مابين الهاتف والسيارات الداعمة لهذا البروتوكولدعم Chromecast التي تتيح لك بث محتوى الفيديو من هاتفك إلى جهاز التلفاز عبر مجموعة من خدمات الفيديو المختلفةالتطبيقات  التي تُضمّن محتوى الويب بداخلها، ستستخدم الآن وبشكل افتراضي محرك كروم  لإظهار الصفحات مما يعني بأنها ستصبح أسرع وأكثر دقة في عرض المحتوىدعم إظهار الترجمة والتعليقات فوق مقاطع الفيديوميزة مدير أجهزة أندرويد Android Device Manager التي تتيح العثور على الجهاز المفقود والتحكم به عن بعد أصبحت مدمجة ضمن النظامتصميم جديد لتطبيق التحميل Downloads مع خيارات جديدة لترتيب الملفات بعدة طرقتبديل سهل بين الواجهات المختلفة (تطبيقات اللانشر) حيث أصبح هذا يتم بسهولة من خلال إعداد جديد Settings > Homeتحديث تطبيق البريد الإلكتروني الافتراضي Email بمظهر جديد وميزات جديدةمعاينة  خلفية الشاشة أصبحت تتم ملىء الشاشة بحيث تمتد حتى شريطي التنبيهات  والتنقل، وبالتالي يمكن أن ترى كيف تظهر فعليًا على الهاتف قبل تفعيلها  (فقط في Nexus 5)وضعية +HDR في الكاميرا (فقط في Nexus 5)دعم الأجهزة التي تمتلك منفذًا للأشعة تحت الحمراءإضافة أيقونة للوصول إلى إعدادات الموقع location ضمن قائمة الإعدادات السريعةخيارات  جديدة ضمن قائمة Settings > Location تتيح مراقبة التطبيقات التي تطلب  تحديد موقعك مما يساعدك على تحكم أفضل في استهلاك البطاريةتوفير كبير في استهلاك البطارية لدى الاستماع إلى الملفات الموسيقية (فقط في Nexus 5)القفز إلى نقطة معينة في الملف الصوتي أو الفيديو من شاشة القفل مباشرةً من خلال الضغط المطول على رمز التشغيلتحسينات على مستوى الأمانعداد للخطوات يساهم في توفير كبير في البطارية أثناء استخدام التطبيقات الرياضية (يحتاج إلى دعم عتادي، متوفر حاليًا في Nexus 5)تحسينات في خدمة النقر للدفع Tap to pay عبر NFC ودعم أكبر لها على مختلف التطبيقات
هذه  أبرز الميزات الهامة بالنسبة للمستخدم، في تقريرنا القادم سنتحدث عن  الميزات التي وفرها التحديث لمطوري التطبيقات، وكيف يمكن لهذه الميزات أن  تجعل تطبيقات أندرويد القادمة أفضل وذات نوعية أعلى.   موقع أردرويد

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك وزادك بقدر عطائك وزادك

----------

